# Reckers-Boiler>Tender Wire Preference?



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

So, what's the choice? Use a 4-wire 10" loom harness? Or use the AF,4-strand, 4 color, wire?

Threading that harness through the hard, rubber grommet, is a pain! I know that it looks better, but I see so many Broiler/Tenders using the AF, 4-color.

Also, I have a Pikeaster Truck sitting here. It's set up for power pick-up. If I put it on the 970, "Willie" can dance again, but the truck looks odd

I hear the 290 calling my name. She wants to be up and around. You up to another session of "Brain-Picking?"

Later,
Jim


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Jim,

Let's start with wire: dealer's choice. I'd go with what's easiest for you, provided the gauge is the same.

Let Willie dance, and devil take the hindmost. *L* You can always replace it later. There's always room for whimsy and creativity. Finally, I'm going to suggest a delay on the Brain-Picking, simply because I'm going to be off-line shortly. I'm at work, right now. Will be computer accessible till about 11:30 edt, then across town in meetings till suppertime, tonight. I may get on a few minutes this evening, but we're in the last stages of packing before the move. Tomorrow, I'll be online briefly---gone by 8:30 am to more meetings across town. My boss gets nervous if I'm not close by when equipment is being leased. Will be there till the end of the workday. Then home to pack and move by the van-load. Saturday I rent a truck and clear the storage sheds; Sunday, we move mini-van loads all day, clean, and shut down the tv, pc, and get them ready to go. Monday is moving, with no pc service, yet. Tuesday, the internet gets hooked up but the honey-does commence. *L* So, I won't be much use to anyone till late next week. However, that's no reason for you to hold off looking at it, and I'll be happy to respond when I can. Just don't take a delayed response to indicate disinterest. I'd much rather be talking trains than to be doing what I'll be doing.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

You sound like your, "Cup Runneth Over!":laugh:

I'm sure that, even though I'll have a million questions, I can survive for a few weeks The real question is, "Will You?"

Take care of yourself. The thought of being left here with only the "O+" guys is scary:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You'll do fine, Jim. Just remember those other gauges are collectively referred to as "Subordinate gauges" and deal with them in that manner. Have fun with your locomotives---my guess is you'll have them burning up the tracks long before I get the move over with!

Thanks,


----------

